# anchor trolley or fixed anchor



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been using a grapnel anchor which i don't use a trolley with, mine is attached to one of two cleats at the stern of my yak and I have found this works fine for me. I sit still, stable and face the way that I want to be fishing. I really want to know if an anchor trolley would be beneficial or if there are certain times or conditions that an anchor trolley would be a better option. I know that a trolley creates the opportunity to fish from bow or stern but are there any other benefits.
I fish sometimes in rough conditions, fairly fast currents and in the open ocean. I also use 2m of fairly thick chain on my anchor which in a decent swell helps to hold the bottom. also sometimes but not often use a sea anchor.
I would love to hear peoples opinions especially those that have used both an anchor trolley and a fixed anchor.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Vikodin

I mainly fish estuaries. I use an anchor trolley to better orient the yak when i am on a drift with a drone deployed to slow my drift as i work a bank. I also use it in shallow water when i have a stakeout pole holding me on a flat. The trolley just allows a bit more flexibility. I no longer use an anchor much these days.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I only put a trolley on my AI after we bought a second hand Adventure for the child bride which had a trolley already installed. For me the trolley is a must have for ease of attachment, the added safety of quick detachment if necessary, the versatility of deployment angle and is perfect for the drogue which I use almost every time I hit the big blue. I attach the drift chute directly to the trolley clip and find that the close tether is perfect for fishing with soft plastics...

cheers

John


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

vikodin said:


> mine is attached to one of two cleats at the stern of my yak and I have found this works fine for me.


Mate I also tie my sea anchor or anchor, to stern cleats behind my hip, but still guide the rope though an anchor trolley and can send to any suitable position on the yak to suit my situation


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I can see how it would be beneficial for the sea anchor to adjust the angle for drifting and there probably has been a few occasions it could have helped the weighted anchor but so far I haven't felt the need for one . I suppose my best option would be to borrow a yak with an anchor trolley and try it out to see how it feels and possibly what I'm missing out on.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

check the DIY section or rigged kayaks section and you are bound to find some low cost alternatives. Without drilling you could attach a ring fore and aft to already existing handles or toggles on your yak. Run a length of parachute cord or similar through them and join the ends with a 30 cm length of bungee.A marine shop would have the gear. you are then in business. if this bit of basic gear works then you can always go for attaching a couple of pulleys later on if you feel the need.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone have drawings or a video of an anchor trolley set up? Including the actual construction phase, and component list.

Thanks

Trevor


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

you tube hobie anchor trolley.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

For mine, the adavatages of a detachable anchor are: 1) quick release is a safer option in heavy current 2) quick release allows a fish ride, and 3) in a peddler ya can release and come back on your anchor to wind it in...which in current is an easier affair on me girls blouse arm muscles 

A trolley also lets ya tweak the angle of ya yak when current versus wind changes. I've got a trolley that runs the length of me yak, but maybe I'd be better off with trolley's on either side that run from middle to stern (I don't anchor from the front that much). They'd help with the tide versus wind debates, I could just cleat the anchor line from another side. 

As an aside I'm in a Revo with big arse rudder. I have to raise it to avoid anchor line tangles sometimes (I also have a large float at the top end of me anchor rope).


----------



## azztech (Apr 26, 2011)

Interested in TI anchor ideas also. Anyone found a good system?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

IMHO, more important than the trolley system, is (a) the anchor float and (b) the length of bungy cord in the anchor system to absorb shocks, and (e) connecting the anchor with a breakaway system. Having said that, the trolley is very useful for ease of connecting and disconnecting the anchor.


----------

